# Reanimiert mich :)



## Hodi111 (2. Mai 2013)

Moin moij, hätte mal wieder lust in Wow reinzuschauen.
Und dadurch natürlich grad ein Char auf lvl 80 zu bekommen.

Die Email zu dem Account lautet: Solo_Master@web.de

Ich Bedanke mich jetzt schonmal recht herzlich

Grüße

Hodi


----------



## Keashaa (2. Mai 2013)

Kann dir nach Arbeit gerne eine Einladung schicken. Fraktion egal?


----------



## Hodi111 (2. Mai 2013)

Sehr gerne, also bin auf Sever Arthas bei den Allis, hoffe das ist egal 

Danke ^^


----------



## Keashaa (2. Mai 2013)

Also, ich könnte dir anbieten:

- Allianz auf Perenolde
- Allianz auf Antonidas (da habe ich aber keinen 90er Char  )
- Horde auf Ulduar
- Horde auf Mannoroth
- Horde auf Thrall

Wenn du weiter auf Arthas spielen willst, kann ich dir leider net helfen.


----------



## Hodi111 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich muss dann den Server wechseln? OH mist, ne dann trotzdem danke


----------



## Samcro (2. Mai 2013)

He, hab dir eine RdA geschickt


----------



## Hodi111 (2. Mai 2013)

Danke 
nur leider erscheint diese Meldung:

Sie haben bereits eine "Rolle der Auferstehung" auf diesem World of Warcraft-Account verwendet.

Dieser World of Warcraft-Account war noch nicht lang genug inaktiv, um für die "Rolle der Auferstehung" berechtigt zu sein.

Also wegen einer der sachen geht es nicht, ich hatte noch keine Rolle erhalten bzw noch nie eine benutzt.

Der account ist inaktiv seit : 27.12.2012

Ist das noch zu "frisch"? 

Hatte das schonmal wer?


----------



## Samcro (2. Mai 2013)

am besten du wendest dich mal an den support


----------



## Hodi111 (2. Mai 2013)

hab ich nebenbei auch getan. Deine einladung habe ich aber aufgehoben 

Bin mal gespannt was als antwort kommt^^


----------



## Samcro (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## Keashaa (2. Mai 2013)

*Warum hat mein Freund die Einladung nicht erhalten?*

Ausstehende Einladungen für die Rolle der Auferstehung werden regelmäßig an alle für die Teilnahme qualifizierte Accounts verschickt. Es kann unter Umständen eine Weile dauern, bis Ihr Freund seine Einladung erhält. *Um sich für die Rolle der Auferstehung zu qualifizieren, muss Ihr Freund:*

[...]
*Mindestens eine WoW-Lizenz haben, welche an oder vor dem 4. März 2012 inaktiv war. Dieser Account darf nicht gebannt oder geschlossen sein.*


----------

